# Hub motor terminal connectors



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm looking for a suitable water/weatherproof connector for using on an electrical scooter close to the 72V, 180A hub motor in order to make it easier to change tyre. 
Any ideas?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Those must be able to fit thru the axle nut which is a relatively small diameter hole. RC hobby bullet connectors are about the only thing which might work. But I suspect the best approach is solder and heat shrink.


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

Actually I have the same thought at the moment, there are supposed to be rubber protective sleeves for the Anderson connectors available, but I have only seen them for the SB50 but those are a little small for the current.

I will propably build a sealed plastic "connection box" with flattened copper pipes with bolts through to be able to disconnect the motor relatively easy.


----------



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

Hmm, i haven't removed the rear wheel yet, but I thought the cable exits through the axle?


----------



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

Here at SB175 rubber seals:
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/140800465986?nav=SEARCH

But those are only two positions. For the hub motor I need a 3 position connector.


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

Bata said:


> Here at SB175 rubber seals:
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/140800465986?nav=SEARCH
> 
> But those are only two positions. For the hub motor I need a 3 position connector.


Yes, you would need to buy 2 (4)pcs...

Edit:
Or maybe these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Anderson-Po...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4ab65e793f
And fix the weatherproofing yourself, would also need to buy the metal plugs.
Looking more closely it seems like those are not "turnable", not the same distance between the poles meaning you would need 2 types.


----------



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

I wonder how well that seal would survive on the swing arm of my eRider. 

Power pole would be nice, since you can stack them arbitrary. 
But I guess it's impossible to get a water tight seal for those.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Bata said:


> Hmm, i haven't removed the rear wheel yet, but I thought the cable exits through the axle?


I guess if you don't have any braces over the axle you don't have to remove the nut, just loosen it and it slides out of a slot in the frame, right?

I use Anderson connectors a lot. The PowerPole Anderson can be snapped together for a 3 pole connector. I think they have ones rated for 75A. But they aren't weatherproof. Take a look for automotive connectors. 

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/waytek/catalog227/#/48/OnePage 

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/waytek/catalog227/#/33/OnePage


----------



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

Bata said:


> I wonder how well that seal would survive on the swing arm of my eRider.
> 
> Power pole would be nice, since you can stack them arbitrary.
> But I guess it's impossible to get a water tight seal for those.


Do you really need to put it on the swing arm?
I have a Thunder myself and had a VK2008 before so I know that the motor cables are long enough to reach a better protected spot.
You could make a simple protection by using an old bicycle innner tube cutting it the right length and just use zip ties at each end.


----------



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

You are probably right, then normal power poles would do the trick. I'll take a look at my Puma to see if there is a better spot. 

Otherwise i found this connector which might work;
http://www.hirose-connectors.com/co...istSearch.aspx?sortkey=Product+No.&sn=EV1&c4=,,,,,,,


----------



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

Completely forgot that we are talking three phase here, so I guess around 100A per phase would be enough. PowerPole 75 is rated to 120 Amps.


----------



## Bata (Nov 22, 2014)

The Hirose connector by the way seems really expensive and the receptacle is only panel mount.

http://se.mouser.com/Search/m_ProductDetail.aspx?Hirose-Connector%2FEV1-62RA-2SB%2F&qs=AAveGqk956EviyU9FnLOpw%3D%3D


----------

